# lake houston crappie 04/12



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

my boys & i went to flush a little salt out of my motor after the storms this evening. we decided to take a few jigs & give the crappie a try, we lauched from ponderosa & to my suprise did alright for the little while we were out. we ended the evening with 9 nice keepers up to just over 13" out of 17 & a big warmouth. the water was chocolate but did not have a strong current. we used black\trues jigs.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

S.K. you're a fishing animal. I can't get enough of it either, those perch are pulling on me to go try them again after 15 years. Maybe this year.


----------



## Ponderosa Marina @ Luce (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks for coming out.......temp finally stabilizing...were they in the shallows


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice mess of fish, good job!


----------



## 6396rogert (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, How sweet is that.....Nice job!!!!!


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

NICE STRINGER MAN. I THINK I HAVE SEEN YOU OUT ON THE WATER BEFORE. MY FRIEND AND I HAVE BEEN WORKING THE BAYOU PRETTY HARD FOR THE LAST COUPLE OF WEEKS AND FISHING SOME CRAPPIE TOURNAMENTS, AND I SWORE I SAW YOU OUT THERE. ANYWAY NEXT TIME IF I THINK ITS YOU I'LL SAY WHATS UP. AGAIN NICE FISH!


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

niiiice real niiice.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Killa ,that is one fine mess of crappie!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks guys, it doesn't look good for this weekend.

if i see a break in the weather ima give it a shot.


----------



## LILMAN (May 10, 2008)

Man you have been killing them. Looking forward to get some of those crappie's. Just say the word and i'm there.


----------



## chino2379 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've been killing the crappie out there lately with black/trues jigs. Going in the morning after work, looks like the weather is going to be perfect.


----------

